# Medieval Witch Dress - Pics



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I finished this dress today!!! (That would be _damn dress _for Jeff)  

I will probably make a matching, although I used one I had on hand for the pictures today.

The purple dress is 80% cotton velour and the black sleeves are 100% dupioni silk.

As always, I have fun making my costumes. Thanks to everybody who is kind enough to listen to me chat endlessly about them while they're still work in progress!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! I can't even sew a button on! 
You probably thought about it....oh wait, I just re-read the post....I think you left out the word "hat" because that's exactly what I was thinking and I think you already thought of that.....I think?
Endless chatting??......you're not the only one.....I think.....


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL - yes! A matching _hat_! LOL

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool another nice color choice.
Very nice costume again.
So where are you going to wear all these or you doing quick change artist all night haha


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your costumes are very professional Ms. Wicked. Another great piece of work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you could always rent a booth at the next convention and sell custom makes!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sickie thats exactly what she should do.... I've been trying to push MW on that....... MW your costumes are absolutely fantabulous!!!!!!!!!! Hold your head up high, they look awesome!!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you hear that? ......... That was the sound of my jaw hitting the floor...... yet again.... 
Ms W--- your sewing is absolutely gorgeous! (times a gazillion) You really must stop, my jaw is getting sore!  LOL

Seriously my dear, FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! Sell them, sell them, sell them!!!!! heeheehee :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing, you do great work Kellie.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

It looks terrific! Love the purple and black. 

(You make a "wicked" Arwen. Oops, my geek is showing!)

Man, I wish I could find the time to start sewing again. My machine is gathering dust.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Awwww - thanks so much you guys!!!!!

I just have FUN!!! I need to build up my confidence if I want to sell. We'll see what this year brings! 

For now, I'll just keep on stocking my closet!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice job as always


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Awwww - thanks so much you guys!!!!!
> 
> I just have FUN!!! I need to build up my confidence if I want to sell. We'll see what this year brings!
> 
> For now, I'll just keep on stocking my closet!


A dress for every day of the year. Won't your mother in law love that? LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. The second picture reminds me of Mortisha Adams, the way you're posed and the way the dress falls. Lovely.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb, as always.

I am so not worthy.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice, a Pre-Rafaelite version of an angel sleeved cotehardie.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING !!! Wow. Nice work Ms Wicked


----------

